# League of Legends Player Could Face 8 Years in Prison if Convicted



## habicore_5150 (Jul 1, 2013)

I swear, I've heard some really stupid stuff in my time, but this...

Texas teen makes violent joke during video game, is jailed | The Daily Caller

For those who don't wanna click the link. Basically what happened was there was this kid playing League of Legends with a couple of other people. Some guy sends him a message calling him insane. As a sarcastic response, he says "Sure, I'm really messed up in the head. I'm gonna go shoot up a school full of kids and eat their still beating hearts.", following up with "lol, jk" (he was laughing it off and was being sarcastic over the whole thing)

One other person saw that comment, went as far as to find this kids address and then send it to the police and have this kid arrested and then thrown in jail. A possibility of up to 8 years in federal prison if he's convicted

I do understand of what's happened over the last few years: Columbine, VA Tech, now Newtown (and maybe one or two others I've forgotten, but the point still stands). But I think people need to calm down a bit and stop being so sensitive over this kind of stuff

Now the kids dad said that he wasn't the kind of person who followed the news, in any way shape or form. So he didn't know anything about the other events that happened before this.

I really do feel sorry for this kid. Partly because he had to spend his 19th birthday behind bars. But I think this has gotta be one of the stupidest, most insensitive things I've seen this week.

The kids parents started up a petition to get him released from jail if you guys want to check it out: http://www.change.org/petitions/rel...tigative-criteria-for-terroristic-threat-laws

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 1, 2013)

> Threatening terrorism against the United States is a class C felony punishable by 10 years imprisonment under 18 U.S.C. § 2332b(c)(1)(g). The elements of the offense are that someone willfully threatens to commit a crime that will result in death or great bodily harm; _*the threat is made with the specific intent that it be taken as a threat*_; the threat is so unequivocal, unconditional, and specific as to convey a gravity of purpose and immediate prospect of execution; the threat actually causes fear in the victim; *and the fear is reasonable*.




This whole thing is ....ing stupid and is the result of extreme paranoia. My diagnosis is that this lady and the people the people prosecuting this have a severe case of head-up-the-ass.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 1, 2013)

Man, the Tribunal is REALLY tough these days...


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 1, 2013)

Somebody called him insane. So he responded with something that would be insane.

And gets thrown in jail? 

I am not sure I possess the language skills to describe how utterly ....ing stupid that is.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




^ Exactly how I found that bit of news



Captain Butterscotch said:


> This whole thing is ....ing stupid and is the result of extreme paranoia. My diagnosis is that this lady and the people the people prosecuting this have a severe case of head-up-the-ass.



I know this might be stretching it. But technically, doesn't reporting someone for making a sarcastic comment [which was blown WAY out of proportion by someone else] towards another person (with the end punishment as the commenter being arrested) violate the 1st Amendment or something?


----------



## Nile (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy ....ing stupid of the stupidest shit I've ever seen be stupided.


----------



## skisgaar (Jul 2, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> I know this might be stretching it. But technically, doesn't reporting someone for making a sarcastic comment [which was blown WAY out of proportion by someone else] towards another person (with the end punishment as the commenter being arrested) violate the 1st Amendment or something?


 
More or less. I'm not even American, but even I can see that this is a violation of the kids rights.


----------



## ferret (Jul 2, 2013)

I really don't want to comment on the 1st amendment angles of this topic, but ever since I first saw this story, I've been wondering just how, exactly, this canadian woman tracked him down. The story presents it as something that occured in-game. Unless this kid just randomly posts his address and name all over the LOL forums or something, I've been really curious how he was "tracked" down. I wonder how much of the story we might not be hearing.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow someone was butthurt.

All the shit I hear playing online games is nothing compared to what he said. The fact that people took m stupidly is even more of a joke


----------



## Mexi (Jul 2, 2013)

ferret said:


> Unless this kid just randomly posts his address and name all over the LOL forums or something, I've been really curious how he was "tracked" down.



never underestimate peoples' capacity to go above and beyond to stick it to someone for something they didn't like hearing online.

Middle-aged man attacks boy over Call of Duty video game - Mirror Online


----------



## flexkill (Jul 2, 2013)

Mexi said:


> never underestimate peoples' capacity to go above and beyond to stick it to someone for something they didn't like hearing online.
> 
> Middle-aged man attacks boy over Call of Duty video game - Mirror Online


WTF!!!!???? I would beat that dudes ass if he came in my house and pulled some shit like that.....then I would T-Bag him!!!


----------



## Murmel (Jul 2, 2013)

No hate on the United States, but does this shit even happen in other countries? The US seems overly paranoid. Like, REALLY overly paranoid.


----------



## ferret (Jul 2, 2013)

Facebook comment joke or threat? - CNN.com Video

Apparently it had nothing to do with League of Legends or playing an online game. CNN reports that it was posted on Facebook.

That makes a bit more sense, because the original articles "But a Canadian woman who saw the post looked up Carter&#8217;s Austin address" didn't really make sense... Some woman saw his chat messages in-game and looked him up?

But if it were on Facebook, makes a lot more sense now. The change.org petition that the original article links to also says Facebook, so I don't understand where the gamer/League of Legends angle came from... Bad reporting from Daily Caller.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## tommychains (Jul 2, 2013)

Murmel said:


> No hate on the United States, but does this shit even happen in other countries? The US seems overly paranoid. Like, REALLY overly paranoid.



No, that's pretty accurate. The whole zero tollerance thing is doing more harm than good. In my opinion, all this crazy paranoia does is take the attention away from viable threats. That being said, these massacres still happen.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 2, 2013)

^ +1

Everybody is WAY too sensitive these days and they just miss what is actually the problem/cause of harm/issue because of it


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 2, 2013)

Just came across this. My brain can't lock in on a coherent scale of the stupidity here. The sad part is, I could easily see this sort of thing happening here, our governing bodies are full of similarly retarded bureaucrats who have 0 understanding of the world in which they live and exercise their authority based on obsolete ideals, paranoia and a crippling fear of societal change.


----------



## Origin (Jul 2, 2013)

'Cus everyone knows forcing escalation through reactionary, draconian contradictions of the fundamental rights of a barely adult-age person who absolutely was not making a real threat, and ruining his life/record/ability to move on forever, is the way to make a country better!

Right?

Right?!?



Guys

But seriously, jesus christ. It just gets worse and worse with this shit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 2, 2013)

Murmel said:


> No hate on the United States, but does this shit even happen in other countries? The US seems overly paranoid. Like, REALLY overly paranoid.



To be fair, this was a bit of an international tag-team event. The person who was originally butthurt and tracked down and reported him was Canadian, and the arresting was done in the US. 

It's still absurd, mind, but it's not 100% a "LOL AMERICANS" things.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> To be fair, this was a bit of an international tag-team event. The person who was originally butthurt and tracked down and reported him was Canadian, and the arresting was done in the US.
> 
> It's still absurd, mind, but it's not 100% a "LOL AMERICANS" things.



True. America at least feigns having free speech. In many other countries language acceptable in America gets you arrested there. Not saying it's right or wrong, but it is a fact.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> The kids parents started up a *petition *to get him released from jail if you guys want to check it out: http://www.change.org/petitions/rel...tigative-criteria-for-terroristic-threat-laws



I don't agree with what has happened to this kid at all (based on the facts at hand), but why in the past couple of years has it become the norm to think intervening in such a manner is okay? I would certainly hope public opinion does not sway cases so easily. Kind of throws objectivity out the window, no? 

He should be freed based on the facts. Either the case should be dropped or heard and dismissed. Neither of those should occur because a bunch of people on the web read an article and decided it was bullshit so he should be freed.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 3, 2013)

On a serious note, it's times like this I wish a higher up with some balls and commonsense would step up and just release this kid and make a statement like "Ummm yeah sorry, this is bullshit."


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2013)

People with power don't apologize.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 3, 2013)

flint757 said:


> People with power don't apologize.



I don't need an apology, just someone to show they have some commonsense and connection to the people.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2013)

That would require they admit they were wrong and that is just as unlikely as an apology. I agree with you, but...


----------



## flexkill (Jul 3, 2013)

flint757 said:


> That would require they admit they were wrong and that is just as unlikely as an apology. I agree with you, but...


Fvck you I am right dammit!!!!  j/k



EDIT: wait the J/K thing might get me arrested....I take that back...


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2013)

flexkill said:


> EDIT: wait the J/K thing might get me arrested....I take that back...


----------



## tommychains (Jul 3, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I don't need an apology, just someone to show they have some commonsense and connection to the people.



A politician with a soul? Let me know how that goes


----------



## pink freud (Jul 3, 2013)

tommychains said:


> A politician with a soul? Let me know how that goes



Well, Reagan won the next election.


----------



## asher (Jul 5, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I don't agree with what has happened to this kid at all (based on the facts at hand), but why in the past couple of years has it become the norm to think intervening in such a manner is okay? I would certainly hope public opinion does not sway cases so easily. Kind of throws objectivity out the window, no?
> 
> He should be freed based on the facts. Either the case should be dropped or heard and dismissed. Neither of those should occur because a bunch of people on the web read an article and decided it was bullshit so he should be freed.



And yet here it is and it's happened. It's clearly got to get to a new set of eyes and across someone else's desk, no?


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.

F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.


----------



## Pezshreds (Jul 5, 2013)

Threats should obviously be taken seriously, but they've interviewed the kid, his friends, family, teachers, people all have stated that he would have no intent to commit anything even remotely illegal. This is where common sense SHOULD prevail, but I'm assuming they're going to do a harsh sentence to make a point. Completely and utterly ....ed IMO. There are so much more serious offences which people receive lower sentences than simple flaming online.


----------



## gamber (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.
> 
> F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.



wait dude are you serious? you think its okay for an innocent kid to be in jail, the .... bro. No one deserves that, now this people is what insensitivity is.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

gamber said:


> wait dude are you serious? you think its okay for an innocent kid to be in jail, the .... bro. No one deserves that, now this people is what insensitivity is.



Totally serious. People shouldn't joke about shooting up schools bro.


----------



## Choop (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Totally serious. People shouldn't joke about shooting up schools bro.



Doesn't mean that his life should be ruined for this mistake, bro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2013)

Choop said:


> Doesn't mean that his life should be ruined for this mistake, bro.



Pretty much. School shootings are nothing to joke about, but 8 years in prison? 
.... that.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 5, 2013)

asher said:


> And yet here it is and it's happened. It's clearly got to get to a new set of eyes and across someone else's desk, no?



I disagree. 

No matter how seemingly ridiculous the situation is I just disagree. I think they serve a great purpose when it comes to spreading info about companies and organizations. In those instances they have also been a tool for change, but when it comes to trials and arrests the internet (and all its supposed insight ) should NOT affect anything at all, good or bad. 

That's not how the law works and that isn't how it should work. Objectivity is paramount in the court of law.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty much. School shootings are nothing to joke about, but 8 years in prison?
> .... that.



True. Maybe not 8 years in prison, but put him on probation and a watch list or something.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> True. Maybe not 8 years in prison, but put him on probation and a watch list or something.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.
> 
> F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.



Distasteful statements are still legal as long as there are no actual threats involved. 

Changing gaming culture comes from within, not from arresting people for making distasteful statements.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sign petition here

http://www.change.org/petitions/release-my-son-justin-carter-in-jail-for-a-facebook-comment


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

pink freud said:


> Distasteful statements are still legal as long as there are no actual threats involved.
> 
> Changing gaming culture comes from within, not from arresting people for making distasteful statements.



It was a threat followed by a "lol jk" Does that make it not a threat any more? I agree he shouldn't be thrown in jail for 8 years, that's a bit much, but some sort of action should be taken. If someone had said that in person would that make it any different?


----------



## Choop (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> It was a threat followed by a "lol jk" Does that make it not a threat any more? I agree he shouldn't be thrown in jail for 8 years, that's a bit much, but some sort of action should be taken. If someone had said that in person would that make it any different?



I'm still not seeing the threat here. Not only was it clearly joking and sarcastic, but it's also entirely nonspecific. The lady who reported him just assumed that it was directed at an elementary school because he lived...near...one? I don't even...how is that even a crime?

If someone had said it in person, maybe it would have been different, maybe not. It really depends on the context.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

Choop said:


> I'm still not seeing the threat here. Not only was it clearly joking and sarcastic, but it's also entirely nonspecific. The lady who reported him just assumed that it was directed at an elementary school because he lived...near...one? I don't even...how is that even a crime?
> 
> If someone had said it in person, maybe it would have been different, maybe not. It really depends on the context.



Just because he didn't specify a school doesn't mean it wasn't a threat. Even a threat that's a joke is still a threat. Regardless, I seriously doubt he'll be convicted as it's a little ridiculous, he'll probably just serve time until his trial and it'll be dismissed. Is it any different shooting up a high school than an elementary school? Why does that even matter? Stuff like this is taken seriously because it's a sore spot in American culture in the first place, and a school shooting JUST HAPPENED in very recent history. How do you know the Columbine kids didn't joke about it to people before they actually shot everyone, or the Sandy Hook guy?


----------



## pink freud (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Just because he didn't specify a school doesn't mean it wasn't a threat. Even a threat that's a joke is still a threat. Regardless, I seriously doubt he'll be convicted as it's a little ridiculous, he'll probably just serve time until his trial and it'll be dismissed. Is it any different shooting up a high school than an elementary school? Why does that even matter? Stuff like this is taken seriously because it's a sore spot in American culture in the first place, and a school shooting JUST HAPPENED in very recent history. How do you know the Columbine kids didn't joke about it to people before they actually shot everyone, or the Sandy Hook guy?



School shootings seem to always have "just happened" these days. If you want to prevent those arresting people who make jokes about it isn't going to help any. Checking out credible threats? That will help. Responding to people who make those jokes in a reasoned manner? That will help civility.


----------



## Choop (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Just because he didn't specify a school doesn't mean it wasn't a threat. Even a threat that's a joke is still a threat. Regardless, I seriously doubt he'll be convicted as it's a little ridiculous, he'll probably just serve time until his trial and it'll be dismissed. Is it any different shooting up a high school than an elementary school? Why does that even matter? Stuff like this is taken seriously because it's a sore spot in American culture in the first place, and a school shooting JUST HAPPENED in very recent history. How do you know the Columbine kids didn't joke about it to people before they actually shot everyone, or the Sandy Hook guy?



I'm not saying it's any different, where did you get that from in my post? 

All I'm saying is I don't think we should have what is basically modern day witch-hunt paranoia based on an unrelated event. Look at the war on terror after 9/11, how much good did that actually do? The context is still important, zero-tolerance attitudes are just bs. There are always factors to examine with any given situation. I mean, what if he did get jailed for up to 8 years? Wouldn't be the first time some really messed up court ruling passed in the US.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 5, 2013)

Choop said:


> The lady who reported him just assumed that it was directed at an elementary school because he lived...near...one?.



Made it seem like you were making a distinction between the two.



Choop said:


> All I'm saying is I don't think we should have what is basically modern day witch-hunt paranoia based on an unrelated event. Look at the war on terror after 9/11, how much good did that actually do? The context is still important, zero-tolerance attitudes are just bs. There are always factors to examine with any given situation. I mean, what if he did get jailed for up to 8 years? Wouldn't be the first time some really messed up court ruling passed in the US.



What is the unrelated event? The war on terror isn't analogous to this situation. Spending billions to kill Sadam Hussein and Bin Laden isn't the same as jailing one asshole who said the wrong thing in a public forum. The court system wants to make an example out of him. They'll release him on time-served, probably after a psych evaluation and that'll be it. If nothing was done about this, it would send the message that it's okay to make whatever threat you want, as long as it's followed by a "Lol, jk" and that's unacceptable. The context _is_ important though. To be called insane in earnest, you'd have to do/say something really strange. It's a totally different situation if he was called insane in a situation like this. Friend 1: "Dude, I'm thinking about selling my most prized guitar." Friend 2: "Dude, you're insane!"


----------



## Choop (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Made it seem like you were making a distinction between the two.



Sorry, didn't mean for it to sound like that if it did. 



MatthewLeisher said:


> What is the unrelated event? The war on terror isn't analogous to this situation. Spending billions to kill Sadam Hussein and Bin Laden isn't the same as jailing one asshole who said the wrong thing in a public forum. The court system wants to make an example out of him. They'll release him on time-served, probably after a psych evaluation and that'll be it. If nothing was done about this, it would send the message that it's okay to make whatever threat you want, as long as it's followed by a "Lol, jk" and that's unacceptable.



The unrelated event is the sandy hook shooting. There is no direct connection other than the fact that he mentioned shooting a school full of kids, and he lives near an elementary school? I just dunno how that would even be significant factor in the first place. I think many people probably live "near" elementary schools, not that you would even have to anyway. It just seems so silly that that was the detail the lady used when she pieced it all together. Like she had that, "Holy shit I made the connection!" moment, like maybe she just watched Minority Report or something. 

The paranoia is the same thing, call it a witch-hunt or whatever. Call it the spirit of McCarthyism, the point is it's the same kind of mindset only this time it's with terrorism. After 9/11 we had the patriot act, not to mention how practically every middle-eastern immigrant or descendant in the US was treated or looked on like a criminal in public for a good while (in a way they're still looked at with disdain by people, especially airplane passengers). 

Point is, I ain't sayin' it's right or cool what he said, but I'm saying that nobody should let this stuff get blown out of proportion from the get-go. Seriously, I would not even be surprised if he actually did have to go to jail for like 3 years or something. And you're right, the whole situation is to make an example out of this guy who for all we know wasn't being serious whatsoever. Just seems dumb to condemn a person for something he said, but hasn't actually done. It's like being treated as if he's guilty of a crime that never happened, and likely would not have anyway.

Like I said I'm not a fan of the zero-tolerance policy. Guess we're just not going to be able to agree


----------



## icos211 (Jul 6, 2013)

All this paranoia is caused by the media parading nothing but these horrific events in front of those who know nothing better than to suck up the bull-shit with a silly straw. That's why things like this get blown out of proportion, because people have been made so very afraid. Just like they want you to be.

And concerning the fact that the whistle-blower was Canadian, people in Canada can get MSNBC, CNN, Fox and ABC, etc too...


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 6, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.
> 
> F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.



Could not disagree more. For a start, where would that put comedians? Shall we start locking them up as well because they make jokes about rape/murder/terrorism that some people don't like? Think of the precedent that sets. Once you can imprison people for speaking in bad taste, who defines bad taste? The trouble with thinking like this (and to a point I understand it) is that we can all get behind it and agree that it was a dumb thing to say...this time. But much in the same way as the paranoia surrounding terrorism has taken us from arresting people who want to kill us, to arresting people who say things we don't like, you don't have to extrapolate this situation very far to get from imprisoning people for making bad jokes to imprisoning them for political satire, inciting protests or civil disobedience.

Now, put that into the context of a surveillance state (the reality of which has been revealed to us by the Snowden leaks) and does that not terrify you??

It does me!


----------



## matt397 (Jul 7, 2013)

So I guess that means that every kid that has ever played COD Live and said I'm gonna f_u_ckin kill you or I'm gonna shoot this guy in the head should be arrested and put away for 8 years as well ? This world is turning into a bunch of thin skinned pussies.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 7, 2013)

That'd make online mulitplayer alot more tolerable, at least...


----------



## Legion (Jul 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> No hate on the United States, but does this shit even happen in other countries? The US seems overly paranoid. Like, REALLY overly paranoid.




Two girls arrested for Facebook post questioning 'Bal Thackeray shutdown' of Mumbai, get bail - Indian Express

Yes it does.
A political bigshot passes away. And entire state shuts down. Two girls question this on Facebook, and get arrested. The above link is the report that they were were given bail. Which is bullshit, they were wrongly arrested, and the charges should've been dropped.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 8, 2013)

Legion said:


> Two girls arrested for Facebook post questioning 'Bal Thackeray shutdown' of Mumbai, get bail - Indian Express
> 
> Yes it does.
> A political bigshot passes away. And entire state shuts down. Two girls question this on Facebook, and get arrested. The above link is the report that they were were given bail. Which is bullshit, they were wrongly arrested, and the charges should've been dropped.



We've had people jailed for tweets here in England. And a woman was tracked down by the police for about 4 weeks and visited/cautioned by the police after she posted on a friend's Facebook profile that she would like to egg David Cameron in response to the ConDem's latest budget/spending review.

We have a similar set of problems.


----------



## Legion (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah. Recently, a cartoonist by the name of Aseem Trivedi was arrested because of cartoons he drew showcasing the pervasive government corruption in India. He was arrested on charges of sedition in September 2012. 

In April 2012, a university professor called Prof. Ambikesh Mahapatra made a cartoon which was basically a spoof of a politician's opinion. He was attacked in the privacy of his home and beaten up by goons, and was later arrested. No action was taken against the goons who broke into his house and assaulted him. 

This is not a "threat to national security" by ANY means but simple criticism of the government. You protest, you get thrown in jail. So yeah I get what you mean. I'm sure that there are hundreds of cases like this the world over. Maybe even thousands.

Anyway, back on topic: That guy DID do something colossally stupid, but the price of stupidity should never be this great.


----------



## Nile (Jul 9, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.
> 
> F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.



I'm going to kill you.
looool


What now?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 9, 2013)

Nile said:


> I'm going to kill you.
> looool
> 
> 
> What now?


Post reported!


----------



## pink freud (Jul 9, 2013)

Nile said:


> I'm going to kill you.
> looool
> 
> 
> What now?



Guardian Angel OP.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 9, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 11, 2013)

Texas 19-year-old in prison for sarcastic Facebook post
At the bottom of the page, it says that he's been bailed out of prison

One thing that drives me nuts is this:
You say a sarcastic comment about shooting up a school: Up to 10 years in prison
You troll people on Facebook with threats about shooting up a school, and celebrating the death of some people on tribute pages: Up to 2 years
[link to support my above claim: http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk-news/2013/jul/09/facebook-troll-jail-200-us-schoolchildren]

Is it safe for me to ask "what the f**k?"


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Yeah, sucks about this kid and all, but who the .... is this dweeb?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Living in the pupil of 1000 eyes...

Anyhow, I'd love to see someone try to come assault someone in Richmond over a video game. click click.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 17, 2013)

Jesus ....ing Christ, this is just plan moronic. The kid made a joke on Facebook, since when was that a threat?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen rednecks post crazier (and more threatening) stuff, AND ACTUALLY MEAN IT, on facebook and nobody bats an eye. A kid makes a sarcastic remark and boom, looking at 8 years.

If we're going to have a nanny police state that tells us what to say and when to say it, can there at LEAST be some consistency here?


----------



## wat (Jul 26, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> There are some things you shouldn't joke about, even if it's clearly a joke. Threatening to shoot up a school full of kids and other similar extreme "jokes" shouldn't be an accepted part of internet culture just like it's not an accepted part of actual culture. There are too many people on the internet (Especially League of Legends) who say stupid s_h_it like that and think it's fine and funny.
> 
> F_u_ck that guy and people like him, let him learn a lesson.



That's retarded, is the kid learning his lesson really worth the precedent that will be set if he gets sentenced?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, if someone 'deserved' to learn a lesson for being mouthy on a game server or website then it should simply be a ban from said place. Jail time is absolute lunacy.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Jul 31, 2013)

Even saying there are some things you shouldn't joke about is stupid IMHO. Dress it up any moralistic way you want, you are saying that people should not have freedom of speech. And the thing about being offended by something is all about personal opinions. I'm offended by some of the comments on this thread. Does that mean I want to suppress these people for voicing their opinions? No. That's stupid.
Just a noob throwing in his 2 cents.


----------

